# So shoot me already!



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

The one on the left is a modified PS-2 with slightly tapered forks and a 1 inch post. One could say it isn't a clone, but it is too close not to call it a copy. The other is a Snody Blingshot. I really wanted to buy these but it is an incredible hassle overseas w/o Paypal. I hope no one is too offended, but after all that hullabalou I reckon you all wanna know what the fuss was about. I did not ask permission to do this, I am guilty as charged. So give me a Marlboro and a blindfold and shoot me already. Seriously though, I will ask permission from the maker from now on, my bad. So save the lectures, just wanted to show you.

"There's only so many ways you can shape a Y and make it look original when great craftsmen have been at it since time immemorial," ZDP-189


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great work, man!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I love the grain on the one on the right, nice work, jeff


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, to be honest I had them made in a wood shop by expert woodcarvers. It was the only way: being a traveling man I only have a pocketknife and that's fine for a natural, but that dog just don't hunt for carving Filipino hardwoods. I guess after 8 months of living in Saudi Arabia without a beer, a girl to talk to or a slingshot to shoot I kinda went nuts when I found out I could have made for US$3-4 what I can't even buy at regular price for lack of a bank account that works online. I have a couple others I'll post them tomorrow.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting the slingshots, for acknowlegding the inspiration and for the honesty in reporting that they were outsourced.

Both look to be fine shooters. You should ask the guy to make you a slingshot to your sketch and in polished carabao.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Also nara wood is locally available, is hard and finely figured. It's similar to amboina. You may even be able to get nara burlwood. I'd certainly trade you for some of that. BTW, I have a friend in manila that supplies blond horn to archers who is also a world leading taxidermist and resin caster.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Whoever you copied or whatever- they sure look like some fine shooters=Nice job











mr.joel said:


> The one on the left is a modified PS-2 with slightly tapered forks and a 1 inch post. One could say it isn't a clone, but it is too close not to call it a copy. The other is a Snody Blingshot. I really wanted to buy these but it is an incredible hassle overseas w/o Paypal. I hope no one is too offended, but after all that hullabalou I reckon you all wanna what the fuss was about. I did not ask permission to do this, I am guilty as charged. So give me a Marlboro and a blindfold and shoot me already. Seriously though I will ask permission from the maker now on, my bad. So save the lectures, just wanted to show you.
> 
> "There's only so many ways you can shape a Y and make it look original when great craftsmen have been at it since time immemorial," ZDP-189


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> Also nara wood is locally available, is hard and finely figured. It's similar to amboina. You may even be able to get nara burlwood. I'd certainly trade you for some of that. BTW, I have a friend in manila that supplies blond horn to archers who is also a world leading taxidermist and resin caster.


The one on the left is nara. Buffalo horn is around, but wood is the specialty here in Baguio. I'll be back to the wood shop guy Monday, I'll try to snag some nara burl. The dao wood on the right is oak like, but much, much stronger and tightly grained. Kamagong is very heavy, and really makes a stable affair in the hand. I had a few Tex shooters made in different woods, Monday I'll post them. Figure they'd be nice for when yer buddies come over, a real user friendly design and nobody gets upset for copying that.

I will have to squeeze out one design or two, I've just been dreaming for months of shooting these and jumped at the chance to try 'em out. I'll be sure to post it too, see what you guys think. I've certainly got some ideas of my own, just because I copied doesn't mean I have no creativity. You will see soon enough, I hope you gain something from my design as I have benefited from yours.

I also plan to give any extras as rewards to students that do outstanding work on their term papers...who often copy and paste their assignments thinking I won't notice...ironic, huh?.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You a teacher? I had you figured for a former military security contractor. Let me know if you want to trade frames or wood for bandsets and/or or a T1.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

[quote name='ZDP-189' date='14 August 2010 - 08:56 PM' timestamp='1281808574' post='19157']
You a teacher? I had you figured for a former military security contractor. Let me know if you want to trade frames or wood for bandsets and/or or a T1.
[/quot
Yeah, I know, I get that a lot, checkered past. I teach English at King Saud University in the Preparatory Year Program. I would be interested, what specifically are you looking for? Frames? Wood? Just PM, I can hook you up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

nice works.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i also wanna make a snody blingshot







i dont have the money haha


----------

